# Gendering a diamond dove?



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello!

I have a question.

A little over a year ago, I adopted some diamond doves from a woman that claimed they were too wild and untamed, so she couldn't keep them in her house.

One of them, named Kuon (Eternity in Japanese), we originally thought was a female, but lately, since we bought a female to add, she's been displaying "he" symptoms. 

Everything from the bow cooing, strutting, territory, and cause for insanity due to 'communicating' coos and flutters all through the night. I wonder if s'he' even slept at all in the past week!

So, I'm trying to figure out the best way to tell Ku's gender. I have a picture of Kuon, but the physical traits are very feminine in pattern. S'he' has small dull orange rings around the eyes.

Here's the picture of me trying to hold Ku still long enough for the camera. 











As for methods of gendering Kuon, I've heard of pelvic palping and vocalization pitching, and also a method where you press on the back, and whether it's a squeak or coo that comes out determines whether it's a female or male. I've noticed an obvious difference in the gap just above the vent. My other female has a tiny gap, and Kuon has a large one. I've been told that the larger the gap, the more likely it is to be a female, but now I'm not so sure, since my certainly known female (Sai) has a smaller gap than that of Kuon's!

So do you suspect my bird Kuon is a male, or do I just have backwards birds?

Thanks!

-Misty


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I do not know if the laying pattern of diamond doves differ from feral pigeons but female feral pigeons lay eegs about once a month and its easy to come to know their gender. because they lay eggs even without the presence of the male, its a a natural cicle.

I hope this page helps a bit.

http://www.diamonddove.info/bird02_Acquiring.htm


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Unlike Ringneck Doves which both sexes will bow coo...only male Diamond Doves bow coo with their tail fanned and up in the air...females don't this. So if Kuon is doing this courting display...I would say she is definitely a he .

Do you have a night light on for them? Diamond Doves, like Cockatiels, are known for night frights.

Dawn


----------



## Hylianprincess7 (Apr 7, 2012)

Doves1111 said:


> Unlike Ringneck Doves which both sexes will bow coo...only male Diamond Doves bow coo with their tail fanned and up in the air...females don't this. So if Kuon is doing this courting display...I would say she is definitely a he .
> 
> Do you have a night light on for them? Diamond Doves, like Cockatiels, are known for night frights.
> 
> Dawn


Yes.  I have a blacklight that I keep on at night. It keeps the room warm, and both my tiels and diamonds are free of night frights. My diamonds have a tendancy to sit right above it, so I wind up cleaning it off every day. :|

And well, see, I've read that females bow too if they've been solitary for a while. Ku used to have a 'mate', which was another male, as we assumed Ku was a female. xD

Unfortunately, Ku's mate died, and we were stuck with a lonely diamond for several months, so we placed a bunch of mirrors in the cage. Ku NEVER did the tail fanning until a few months after we put the mirrors in. I figured it was because, as this link I read had said, she was a solitary bird. That made it all the more difficult to figure out. :O

Plus the eye rings don't look like male eye rings!

Talk about a confusing little bird. 


Thanks for your help though!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I had the night fright thing with my cockateils, and tried the night light even leaving a light on to no avail, desperate asked our exotics vet here what to do..she said cover that cage so tight no light can get through so they can't imagine images or see flashing head lights off the road etc..got a thick flannel that leaves no gaps and it has worked like a charm and to think I was doing the opposite because of what I read online.. still can't believe it and then I learn they do not really need grit either...what is the world coming too!.. lol.. just thought I would share that as the night light thing seems to be the major advice..which seems logical except for my birds..lol..


----------

